# Prep for UKBFF Muscletalk championships.



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Ran a little journal on here last year as i dieted for the brits and the stars of tomorrow, so thought i would run another one for this years competitions.

I wasnt at all happy with how i looked at the brits last year, so i really want to correct that this year, and im aiming for a high place this year (as i was last year!) though before that i still have to qualify! I spent the offseason working on what i saw as my weak areas, hamstrings, calfs, shoulders and arms, and have only trained back and chest a couple of times in the last 4 months, as back especially is a little strong for the rest of me.

This weekend saw me 20 (i think) weeks out, and i decided to start my prep. No cheat meals this year, and a different approach. Im going to Fibo about 10 weeks into the diet, so i will have that weekend off diet, before starting the final run in.

Its going to be tough to make weight for the classics this year, and im hoping to bring much better condition to the stage, hence the longer diet!

Heres My diet and training routine as it is this week.

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/time-to-diet-monday-30th-january-2012.html


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

You know people will be lazy to follow the links... 

Your blog looks good though!

Hope for some progress shots on here!

Best of luck!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

haha, suppose it depends how much they want to see my diet, so that will be no-one following the link then, they will probably PM me sinstead (seriously, that happens!) lol

I was going to take photos this weekend, but my pet hate is doing progress photos! im sure i will get some up in the next week or two though!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

dazc said:


> haha, suppose it depends how much they want to see my diet, so that will be no-one following the link then, they will probably PM me sinstead (seriously, that happens!) lol
> 
> I was going to take photos this weekend, but my pet hate is doing progress photos! im sure i will get some up in the next week or two though!


Want to play the game, follow the rules! Unfortunately in this game it means pics or BS! :lol:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

haha, ive always been a rule breaker!

i do agree though, progress journals without photos are a bit pants. So for the time being i have a pants journal! haha


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

whens the muscletalk show on mate? will try to make it as its a pretty decent show...


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

24th of june mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck, and hope things well! :thumb:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hamstrings, calfs and cardio tonight, totally worn out now! will have a sneeky mid-week weight in tomorrow morning, see if things are moving. It certainly looks and feels like it!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Post your routine  need to work on my calfs and hams cheers mate


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

ok, last nights session-

hamstring curls.

30kgx20

40kgx20

60kgx15,12,9

50kgx15,15

40kg, 10 reps, 2 burns per rep.

Leg press

6 sets high wide legs (duck press)

140gkx20 reps.

SLDL

60kgx 20 6 sets

calfs in leg press.

200kg x 12,10,7

180kgx12,11

160kgx12,12

100kgx20,20,15


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

well, i knew i was loosing this week, because i could see changes, and i have been feeling very hungry, even though food has been practically the same. got on the scales this morning, 3.5kg loss!! was a bit of a shock i can tell you! still, im not worried, there cant be any muscle loss with the amount of food im eating, so its all good. Must mainly be fat as well, because diet is virtually unchanged, the only difference has been a bit of cardio, so its not like theres anything to drive a big change in water retention.

12kg more to go!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

20 weeks, sweet 

good luck with prep and yeah, pics


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks! 

i know, i really need to stop being lazy and get some photos done!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

did my first back session in 2 months last night, was weak as a kitten, and had no real endurance! boy am i suffering today from doms in the lats! cant lift my hands above my head!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dazc said:


> thanks!
> 
> i know, i really need to stop being lazy and get some photos done!


what class you gonna do?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

classics again i think, going to be tough to make weight, but im aiming to come in with full xmas tree properly through, and striated glutes, bang on my weight limit, hence the 20 week diet!

ive had alot of critisism from some people, saying i should have tried to move up a weight class, and that competing in classics when i was on the weight limit last year is wasting time, but if i move to u90's ill be 82-83kg at most, and will be an also ran, if i do classics i can win shows and challenge for top spots at the british (if all goes well in the run up, unlike this year) seems a no-brainer to me! Im also not prepared to suffer health problems to gain a couple of KG's extra muscle by getting crazy with the 'suppliments'


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

whats your plans for the year Fitness? no journal?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dazc said:


> whats your plans for the year Fitness? no journal?


im doing qualifier in May, probably Arnolds Europe and UKBFF Finals

me is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d.html


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dazc said:


> classics again i think, going to be tough to make weight, but im aiming to come in with full xmas tree properly through, and striated glutes, bang on my weight limit, hence the 20 week diet!
> 
> ive had alot of critisism from some people, saying i should have tried to move up a weight class, and that competing in classics when i was on the weight limit last year is wasting time, but if i move to u90's ill be 82-83kg at most, and will be an also ran, if i do classics i can win shows and challenge for top spots at the british (if all goes well in the run up, unlike this year) seems a no-brainer to me! Im also not prepared to suffer health problems to gain a couple of KG's extra muscle by getting crazy with the 'suppliments'


healthy criticism is ok but no one knows better your body than you and you know what best works for you and whether you can make it. thats very true, you got to enjoy sports, prep etc if that affects negatively and will have suffer in the future, no worth doing that really


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

shoulders tonight, and i decided to tag chest onto the end of it. wasnt happy last week with having chest the day after shoulders, i think it compromised shoulder recovery, and chest training, and increased the risk of injury.

low pulley lat raise.

10kgx20,20

20kgx12,12,12,12

smith machine shoulder press. CG supersetted with WG.

50kg CG x10 WGx20

95kg CGx4 WGx12

95kg CGx2 WGx10

70Kg CGx8 WGx15

50kg CGx12 WGx18

rear delt flys, on bench.

15kgx12,12,12,12,12,12

flys, supersetted with chest DB chest press. slight incline, concentration on squeezing the contraction.

14kgx12 30kgx15

14kgx12 35kgx12

14kgx12 40kgx10

14kgx12 42.5kgx10

10kgx12 30kgx15

DB lat raises.

14kg x12,12,12,12

wide grip rows for rear delts, fixed scap.

40kgx15

50kgx15

50kgx15

60kgx15,12,10

shrugs.

45kgx20,20,15,15

tricep pushdowns.

50kgx10

40kgx12

35kgx12

finished off with 20 minutes cardio.

shoulders were very pumped, training chest felt suprisingly good after shoulders, and it worked the shoulders a little extra too, which is good, as they are a focus. they get much better rest now. going to keep it split like that for a month or so, see how it works out.

strength seems to be going up a little, despite weight dropping.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hammies, calfs, and a little quad tickle.

ham curls. slow, with a squeeze.

20kgx20

30kgx15

40kgx15

60kgx10,10,10

30kgx20

SLDL, each set was supersetted with 40kgx20 rep knee extensions

60kgx20,20

80kgx20

100kgx20,18 (got cramp in my finger flexors! lol)

60kgx20

Leg press machine-

duck press

100kgx30

150kgx30

150kgx30

'normal' foot position.

180kgx30 slow reps.

large ROM light

100kgx50

calf press

200kgx15

180kgx12

160kgx11

140kgx12

80kgx30

plyos

60kgx30

80kgx15

40kgx40


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

back tonight, bicep is still niggling, so struggling to move big weights on the lat pulldown, which is annoying me, as strength is increasing because of the break in back training, but i cant use it.

lat pull down.

50kgx20

60kgx15

70kgx15

80kgx12 (loads left, bicep stopped play)

90kgx10 (ditto)

70kgx15

stiffarm pushdowns, braced core, no spinal movement at all.

60kgx6

50kgx8 (abs were on fire after that, as well as arms and lats)

40kgx12,12

30kgx12

25kgx15

machine rows

50kgx15

60kgx15 bicep niggling, so left it.

machine pulldowns.

50kgx15

60kgx15

50kgx15,15,15,12

stiff arm adductions.

25kgx8

20kgx10

15kgx10

10kgx15,15,15

standing rows from a waist height pully. bent knees, braced core, no movement except at the shoulders.

70kgx14

60kgx12

50kgx12,12,12,12

cardio. 30 minutes, was only ment to be doing 20, but was really enjoying it, so did a bit longer! haha


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

what your diet looks like?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dazc said:


> classics again i think, going to be tough to make weight, but im aiming to come in with full xmas tree properly through, and striated glutes, bang on my weight limit, hence the 20 week diet!
> 
> ive had alot of critisism from some people, saying i should have tried to move up a weight class, and that competing in classics when i was on the weight limit last year is wasting time, but if i move to u90's ill be 82-83kg at most, and will be an also ran, if i do classics i can win shows and challenge for top spots at the british (if all goes well in the run up, unlike this year) seems a no-brainer to me! Im also not prepared to suffer health problems to gain a couple of KG's extra muscle by getting crazy with the 'suppliments'


Out of interest Daz what health issues are you concerned abt to just move up a weight class??

I'd understand if we were talking abt jumping to the supers or something but just to u90 I dnt think you would have to risk health per day or I'd hope not.

Nothing wrong IMO with sticking with the classics to right mistakes of last year


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fitrut said:


> what your diet looks like?


Lots of food the lucky bugger


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

fitrut said:


> what your diet looks like?


hi, training day diet - http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/time-to-diet-monday-30th-january-2012.html

non training day- http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/non-training-day-diet-friday-3rd-february-2012.html

sorry its in links. Some parts of prep have to be kept exclusive to my Gaspari blog.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

dazc said:


> hi, training day diet - http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/time-to-diet-monday-30th-january-2012.html
> 
> non training day- http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/non-training-day-diet-friday-3rd-february-2012.html
> 
> sorry its in links. Some parts of prep have to be kept exclusive to my Gaspari blog.


I see with some meals you have 25g rice ,what does that look like on a plate lol,must be about 1 spoon full.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Goodluck Daz, what height are you? how does it work with ukbff? classics is weight limit and Mr is heights? is that correct?

im also thinking of entering this comp, i didnt realize its 20wk away! dam!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dazc said:


> hi, training day diet - http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/time-to-diet-monday-30th-january-2012.html
> 
> non training day- http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/non-training-day-diet-friday-3rd-february-2012.html
> 
> sorry its in links. Some parts of prep have to be kept exclusive to my Gaspari blog.


eerhm its ok 

wow thats long rich menu


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> Out of interest Daz what health issues are you concerned abt to just move up a weight class??
> 
> I'd understand if we were talking abt jumping to the supers or something but just to u90 I dnt think you would have to risk health per day or I'd hope not.


at the moment the heaviest properly in shape package i could bring in would be maybe 81, possibly 82kg. but i wouldnt be anywhere near competitive at that weight. so realistically, im looking at needing a minimum extra 6kg to get close to standing a chance of doing well at a decent qualifier, and id need to be near as dammit bang on 90KG to do anything at the finals.

given ive been training well over 10 years, and over the past 3 years ive maybe gained 3-4kg of LBM, and diet has been maxed out on what i can eat, training has been as hard as possible, the chances of being able to gain the muscle needed is tiny. i cant train harder or eat more, so that only really leaves one avenue open for increase, and i just dont have the carefree attitude in my to push doses and risk health. Even then, i might not get the extra muscle i need, it might just result in more injuries!

Ive got small joints, and work a highly active job, im just not suited to being a big guy!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> I see with some meals you have 25g rice ,what does that look like on a plate lol,must be about 1 spoon full.


thats uncooked weight bud, so not a tiny portion but not a huge amount either! haha, 25g cooked weight couldnt be worth bothering with!



massmansteve said:


> Goodluck Daz, what height are you? how does it work with ukbff? classics is weight limit and Mr is heights? is that correct?
> 
> im also thinking of entering this comp, i didnt realize its 20wk away! dam!


go for it mate, its a great show to compete in, very well run and a great venue. Classics is height in CM -100 plus an allowance which for me is 4kg, but is more for taller people and less for shorter people. i measure 175cm, so i end up with a weight limit of 79kg.

Mr's classes are all in weight limits, u80's, u90's, etc etc, there are only 3 weight classes for the inters, and 5 weight classes for the Mr's.

they have also brought the first timers class back, but its first time ever on stage, not first time with the UKBFF.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks Daz, will im 5'8" and last comp i was bang on 79kg, but cud have dropped another 3-4kg i reckon... maybe u80's be better for me..


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

tonight was some crazy volume, sort of a hell child of GVT and supersets. though not strictly either 

tricep pushdowns, supersetted with standding DB curls.

10 sets of 10. 40kg tricep pushdown, 13kg DB curls.

james 3 minute calf routine.

EZ bar curls supersetted with overhead extensions.

10 sets of 10 of- 30kg ez bar curls and 60kg overhead extensions.

yeah, bit pumped! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good in the avi mate best of luck with this!

Arm routine looks nice!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

gonna follow on this one and occasionally on the MT board mate as tapatalk is available for this forum so can check on phone as im a lazy bugger as you know 

good luck man


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Shoulders and chest tonight.

DB lat raise

10kgx15

12kgx15

15kgx12,12 drop set

12kgx12

10kgx12

8kgx12

6kgx12

Smith machine shoulder press.

45kgx15,15

100kgx4

90kgx6,6,5

45kgx15,15

rear delt flys, DB chest press, DB flys giant set.

14kg flys, 30kg DB press, 12kgDB flys.

6 sets, 12 reps all exercises.

shrugs, tricep rope pushdown superset.

40kg shrugs, 40kg tricep pushdowns.

6 sets, as many as possible.

full range lat raises.

12kgx12 4 sets

finished with 20 minutes cardio.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

During tonights session i managed to remove a calus from my hand, throw up in my mouth during calfs, go so dizzy i had to sit down,and loose my hearing for the best part of 20 minutes. Oh, and i now have calf cramp, and cant stand up! Good session then! haha

Hamstring curls.

30kgx30,30

60kg 100 reps, rest paused.

duck press. (just light and low reps, have to be carefull with patella tendonitis, bursitis, and hoffa's pad)

160kgx10

140kgx10

120kgx10

100kgx10

SLDL, coming up onto toes at the top of every rep.

60kgx20

80kgx20

100kgx20

110kgx12

110kgx8 (grip was going and calus came off, messy)

100kgx12

80kgx12

60kgx12

Every set was supersetted with knee extensions, 40kgx15 reps.

Calfs in leg press machine, each set supersetted with 20 plyo squats, on toes with 60kg,

180kgx20

160kgx20

140kgx20 feeling distinctly unwell by now.

120kgx20

100kgx20

10 minutes cardio. ment to be 20 but i couldnt do it! lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Ouch!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

there was ALOT of swearing, especially during calfs!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You threw up during calfs?! Now that's pushing to the limit good work!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

lol, the feeling started during the plyos, and got rapidly worse ...!

was almost no rest between any of the sets, and they were all supersets as well. I was a sweaty mess at the end of it all!

Major doms in my glutes and hammies today, which is nice!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

HIIT cardio last night, then no carbs last night, and just protein and fats today, untill after i train back, and then will have some in pwo and ppwo. that way ill be training back and doing PWO cardio semi depleated which will speed things along and limit and further back fill-out.

some small changes visible this week, so be interesting to see what the scales say when i weight in at weekend. Im not sure why, but ive got a feeling the loss wont match the visible changes, but we will see!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How comes going low carb already mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

back tonight, was difficult after a no carb day. Not doing too much for back at the moment, just maintenance really.

Lat pulldowns.

40kgx30,30

60kgx15

70kgx12

80kgx12

90kgx10

100kgx8

80kgx12

70kgx12

stiff arm pushdown.

50kgx8

45kgx8

40kgx10

30kgx12

20kgx18,18

stiff arm adductions.

20kgx15,15,15

machine rows, slow and squeezing peak contraction, lots of scapular movement.

50kgx15,15,15,15

40kgx15,15

finished off with 30 minutes cardio. ready for my tea and some carbs! lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> How comes going low carb already mate?


im still high carb mate, about 350g most days, but i include the odd low carb day now and then, i find it a really good way of generating extra fat loss, without having to drop food. so i cut carbs last night after HIIT cardio, and today has just been protein and fats, trained tonight (strongest bodypart) and then did cardio. because of the no carbs for 24hrs, and training first, the cardio is done semi depleated, and makes it more effective at generating fat loss. This way also limits my back a little, to help keep my physique as balanced as possible.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you find digestion hard on low carb days? I'm stuffed up if low carb


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^ cant say its ever been a problem for me! but then at most im zero carb for 20-22 hours, so probably not long enough to affect things. Overall as well i seem to have pretty cast iron stomach etc

----------------------------------------------------------------------

last night was arms, calfs and a high rep medial delt session. weight in this morning was showing a nice easy 1kg loss this week.

i had a play about on wednesday/thursday with carbs, and it really pushed things forwards. Same again next week i think.

weight is now 89.9kg, 18 weeks out. nice easy run in this year


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

tweaked delt tonight.

have been pushing very hard on delts since shows last year. just recently ive been pushing heavier and heavier, spurred on by growth in the delts, and increasing strength despite dieting and dropping weight. I knew it was a bad idea, but sometimes motivation and desire to win is just so high that bad choices are made.

been really pushing the weight on smith shoulder press, but tonights session at 110kg was just too much. pushed 6 reps, and tried to go for another couple, but failed badly on rep 8, and on racking the bar tweaked something. not sure if its rear delt of infra at the moment. Its inferior to the ridge of the scapular, half way between the medial border and the acromium, so at least it appears to be muscular.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hopefully its muscular and just strained do you warm up your SITS muscles before shoulders much? i found it detrimental but warmed and strengthen them before back and chest sessions to make sure they aren't weak with assistance on shoulder work


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

hammies and calfs tonight, and a bit of accessory work. dropped SLDL as didnt want the stress on my shoulder.

ham curls.

20kgx20,20

50kg 10 sets or ten reps. slow and controlled, this was a killer!

leg extensions.

30kg, 10 sets ten reps, light weight because of patella tendon.

duck press

160kgx20,20,2020

adductors, concentrating on squeeze and stretch.

50kgx15,15,15,15

calf raises in leg press.

200kgx10,10,8

160kgx10,10,8

drop set. 140kgx10,120kgx10,80kgx10,50kgx10,30kgx10,20kgx15.

cardio was horrendous after that, had to do it on the bike, as was too painfull on the calfs stood up.

35 minutes.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> hopefully its muscular and just strained do you warm up your SITS muscles before shoulders much? i found it detrimental but warmed and strengthen them before back and chest sessions to make sure they aren't weak with assistance on shoulder work


yeah, i do quite an extensive warm up of ALL muscles that are involved with the glenohumeral joint. was just a case of sheer overload after muscular failure. it doesnt feel too bad today, just a little sore and tender at certain angles/ranges


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good good, you ever do trigger point on the joint?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

the joint?

i do some rollering, i have a small metal tube i use to roller delts and upper arms with against a wall

------------------------

back session last night.

Was a bit weird, a few sets in and muscles were feeling very fatigued and had no strength, like they had been exhausted, but id hardly done anything. pushed through and carried on and it disappeared and i got some good work in. very odd!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

nice easy chest and shoulder session, taking it very easy after last weeks shoulder tweek. was still a nice little session though.

cable lat raise, very strict.

10kgx20, 3 sets

15kgx10, 7 sets

rear delt flys, on bench.

14kgx12 7 sets

DB chest press.

20kgx20

35kgx20

42.5kgx15

47.5kgx12,10

42.5kgx12

40kgx12

35kgx12

flys.

10kgx12, 8 sets

smith shoulder press.

50kg x 15 5 sets.

lat raises.

14kgx12 4 sets

cardio, 35 minutes


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you have anything intra workout size on maybe? Seem to help loads a bcaa drink when I'm struggling on days like your back session mate

I've found shoulder pain I've had in front delts was actually pec minor trigger


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

last nights 40 minutes HIIT dam near killed me! felt very sick when i got off the machine, but thats how HIIT should be done, the intervals should be pushed to the absoloute limit IMO.

No carbs last night after HIIT, and none today except a few in the cashew nuts i have on my zero carb days. looking forward to training back tonight, and getting some carbs back in me!

weight is coming off very nicely at the moment, hovering about the 0.8kg a week mark. Ive broken into the 87's now, as i was 87.8 on the scales this morning, although i shouldt have weighed myself as my normal day is saturday, i missed my midweek check that i normally do on a wednesday and i like to have a handle on progress. ive already made this weeks target, so i will back off the cardio a little now for the remaining days.

I could easily be ready in 10 weeks with time to spare. The fact im still over 16 weeks out then is a rather nice one, sooo much time to play about and adjust things, and have a practice run in to try some new ideas i have for water manipulation and what to do on the day of the show. that combined with the experiment at the stars last year should give me the basis of my best run into a show.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm loving the lower pressure prep I'm officially started finally on Sunday  can't wait to be officially started

Will send James pics see what the boss decides

Do you find many benefits alternating nuts or just stick to cashews ?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

not something i have played about with to be honest mate! i chose the cashews because they taste the nicest! haha! ive got plenty of o3 from the udos i use, so not too bothered about the fats from the nuts

------------------------------------------------

great session tonight, mainly back, but done in a way to give back some work as well. Am busy tomorrow night, so moved training round. and it worked out to be an awesome session as well, properly enjoyed it!

Stiff arm pushdown.

20kgx20

30kgx15

40kgx12

45kgx12

50kgx8

55kgx8.... getting pretty strong at these! lol

40kgx12

30kgx12

lat pull down.

60kgx15, 3 sets.

EZ bar curls.

20kgx15,15,15

40kgx12,12,12

30kgx12

tricep pushdowns.

50kgx12

50kgx12

45kgx12drop set, 40kgx10,30kgx10,20kgx11,15kgx12,10kg,12

standing, low pully, rope pulls, to just under chest. great move, standing means the lats have added tension through the thoraco-lumbar fasica onto the PSIS to prevent tipping forwards, get a great contraction in them, and the biceps got a real good pump as well.

70kgx15,15,15,15,13,11

little cardio to finish, but ive dropped it down today having already hit my weight loss target for the week.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

They are the nicest

Pine nuts are nice too but too small to chew one at a time lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

great shoulder and chest session again tonight. Small changes each week, can see striations and vascularity coming through on upper chest now.

lat raises.

12kgx15 2 sets

14kgx15 4 sets

rear delt flys, lying on bench.

15kgx12 6 sets

10kgx18 2 sets

db chest press

30kgx15 6 sets

shoulder press machine.

90kgx15 2 sets. decided i hate this machine, so stopped.

Smith shoulder press.

80kgx12

70kgx12

60kgx12

40kgx15

30kgx15

flys.

12.5kgx15 6 sets

40 minutes cardio


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How has the training been this week man?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

been a difficult couple of weeks, have had to train in different gyms, all of which have involved travelling, so cardio hasnt been what it should be, and sleep has sufferend, as have meal timings, so no real weight loss, however i do look a bit leaner, so not a total loss. At least im ahead of schedule, and still am, but not by as much as i was!

everything should be back to normal this week i think!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How comes had to travel mate?

Last year you managed to pull it in with the lowered cardio and your knee so this year nice and fit, plenty of time pretty sure you can still be further ahead if you needed to be


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

fell out with the guy that owns the gym i have trained in for years. I had a bit of a rant about groups of 4-5 lads stood about talking and not moving off machines and equipment, they were on a row machine for over half an hour and knew i was waiting, the night before another group were ****ing about and one of the knocked my arm when i was flat pressing 45kg BD's, it was the final straw! I got a bit carried away and said some things i shouldnt have, even though i had a valid point.

we have sorted it out now, but im still doing regular sessions in other gyms, such as bodyworks and olympic. just much nicer being surrounded by people training hard that are motivated to see results, rather than people that arent ****d about training and are just there to have a laugh with mates.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a major bitch but I know exactly what you mean mate

Looked good in that fb pic u thinking of an earlier show?

Well wanna see my own changes ATM feel like condition miles off haha


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome leg session tonight, been over a year since i squatted, and nearly two years since i have properly trained legs.

squats.

barx20

60kgx15

100kgx15

120kgx12

140kgx10 felt good, but left it there, being sensible

100kgx10

60kgx10

SLDL

60kgx20

100kgx15

120kgx10

DL. Not done these since i tore my bicep off, but felt i wanted a bit more leg work.

120kgx6

140kgx5 very easy

150kgx1 easy, but close to limit of my double overhand grip, and i didnt want to be silly and push it, ive learnt that lesson!

SLDL

100kgx10,10

60kgx10

hamstring curls.

60kgx12 4 sets

duck press.

160kgx20 2 sets

claf raises in leg press.

one mega drop set from 200kg to 40kg.

leg extensions.

30kgx20 3 sets (very very light)

hip extensions, with maximum core brace. anyone that says you cant get an awesome core workout without going dynamic hasnt tried this, abs were in pieces!

stack, x 25 reps. 4 sets per side, non stop.

can tell fitness is up, non of this had me breathing heavy at all!

finished with 35 minutes cardio, had jelly legs! I know the numbers are pants, but theres no weights on stage, and considering the time since i last trained, and that there was more in the tank, im very very happy! if i can just get 4-5 leg sessions in before showday, it will make a big difference to overall package i feel


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good squats mate better than mine and you haven't trained them in ages nice going

How do you feel you are look this far out?

I put some pics from yest session in journal damn I was flat!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

some good training sessions this week, weights monday, wednesday and friday, tuesdays and thursdays are low carb days, and HIIT cardio session. Those sessions have been 30 minutes intervals and then 20 minutes SSCV, but will up the length of the intervals this week i think to 40 minutes.

have added in cardio on a saturday and sunday morning as well, but done fuelled, not fasted, just has to be in the morning because the gym shuts at lunchtime!

condition isnt too bad, still have 7.5kg to come off to make weight, and 12 weeks tomorrow to do it, so should be about right.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

weight down to 86.2kg this morning, and condition seems to be coming in quite quickly now. Im through the no mans land where weight is dropping but condition doesnt change much!

looking forward to getting the next couple of kg off and really seeing big changes!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

todays bullet points-

- zero carb

- had a strong coffee then fell asleep for an hour

- 40 minutes intervals

- threw up

- 20 minutes sscv

- fooooking hungry


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm the opposite condition changing weight going up?! Wtf lol

Love the bullet points

It's like...I'm low carbs my fingers need the energy 

Any ideas why was sick?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

exhaustion from the 40 minute intervals i think mate, they had been 45 sprints 45 recovery and were all out. soon as i got off the arc trainer stomach went big time, legged it to the toilet and threw up, rinsed my mouth and went to finish off my cv session with 20 minutes SSCV...! lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

1kg off this week, and good changes. its mainly coming off legs, glutes and back at the moment, so a little frustrating that my abs havent improved much for the loss!

never happy!

anyway, onwards for the next kg!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm exhausted today can't wait for tomorrows meal out and come back for my Easter egg and Choc bars well needed this week and I'm not doing intervals!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers bud!

arrg, its been a long weekend with not being able to train yesterday, cant wait to hit the gym tonight!!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

wicked leg session tonight!

squats.

bar x 20

60kgx20

100kgx10

120kgx10

140kgx10

160kgx2.... easy, but knee didnt feel right, so stopped.

SLDL

60kgx30

100kgx20

120kgx10

Deadlifts

120kgx12

140kgx10

160kgx1.... just to see, easy, but then i put my sensible head back on... lol!

SLDL (yes second round) super set with hamstring curls.

100kgx20 and 50kg x15

100kgx20 and 50kgx12

60kgx20 and 40kgx15

some light negatives on knee extensions, and a couple of pump sets.

fuuuuark, hammies felt pumped. they are definately going to be popping alot more on stage, cant believe how split they are already at 11 weeks out!

Slightly frustrating thing is this workout is me really holding back, there is so much more there in my legs, quads feel hardly worked at all. However rep, set or weight increase just really ****es the knee off, so i just cant push it!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah but im not doing either exercise with much weight! I only really include the deads for extra leg work, because they are a leg exercise predominantely, not a back exercise like most think! but then its more of a movement than an actual targetted muscle exercise..... lol!

works nicely though, will give fat burning a good boost!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Mate . when i try to see the links to your blog the message comes up "Sorry, item "non-training-day-diet-friday-3rd-february-2012" does not exist.". Can you copy and paste your diet into this thread!!! Good luck by the way am hoping to enter the classic's next year myself!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Daz, tried knee wraps mate? I'm using them now on my heavy(ish!) quad sets as I have fragile icky feeling knees too. Really seems to help and gives me more confidence to push it that bit more...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

could you add in wall squats a static hold smash the quads a bit? partial reps on extensions? what really irritates your knee mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Hi Mate . when i try to see the links to your blog the message comes up "Sorry, item "non-training-day-diet-friday-3rd-february-2012" does not exist.". Can you copy and paste your diet into this thread!!! Good luck by the way am hoping to enter the classic's next year myself!


ah, i think it may have been lost on the switch over to the new Gaspari Site, ill get a revised copy of my diet up this week, as it has changed a little now.



defdaz said:


> Daz, tried knee wraps mate? I'm using them now on my heavy(ish!) quad sets as I have fragile icky feeling knees too. Really seems to help and gives me more confidence to push it that bit more...


Not tried wraps mate, i do have some knee sleeves that i wear, i would worry about potential patellar tracking issues if i were to tightly wrap, and im not sure it would do much to help the tendonitis, as its still under the same load. One of the lads in the gym has some, so could try his for a week i guess!



OJay said:


> could you add in wall squats a static hold smash the quads a bit? partial reps on extensions? what really irritates your knee mate?


pretty much everything ****es it off! sitting with bent knees, impact cardio like jogging, cycling (because of the knee flexion) weights, sleeping funny, kneeling down... etc etc! haha!

that said, i havent tried static holds, so could be worth a punt i guess! used to do them a very long time ago when i was skiing at a good level, combined with swiss ball drop-ins.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

was in manchester over the weekend at my girlfriends, we both needed to train so thought it would be rude not to head to olympic and see the George's! Great chest session, and im feeling very sore today! Really going to hammer the cardio for the rest of this week, as im going to fibo on thursday, and having a few days off the diet while im there, when i get back its all systems go to getting shreaded, as i will be nine weeks out, with about 4kg to loose to make weight.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck dude, I'm 19weeks from my hol thinking of maybe trying a longer cut


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers bud.

Having done it both ways, a longer cut is IMO definately the way to go, its much easier on the head!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

im having the same issues with my knee mate, hurts ona night time when i sit on the sofa and when i bend my knees to curl up in bed it aches too! have you found anything that helps stop it hurting/aching?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

dazc said:


> ah, i think it may have been lost on the switch over to the new Gaspari Site, ill get a revised copy of my diet up this week, as it has changed a little now.
> 
> Not tried wraps mate, i do have some knee sleeves that i wear, i would worry about potential patellar tracking issues if i were to tightly wrap, and im not sure it would do much to help the tendonitis, as its still under the same load. One of the lads in the gym has some, so could try his for a week i guess!
> 
> ...


If they are good to go could potentially look into max contraction work for legs for a bit maybe too


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

been away for the weekend at Fibo, had a great time! Trained at the Fibo complementary gym (for people working there) alongside some of the pros! how to feel very small and fat!! two great sessions though while there, and lots of good food as well.

legs tonight, focusing on bringing out cuts and definition.

knee extension and flexion superset.

8 sets of 20 reps, good squeeze at the top of each rep. no rest at all.

hip extension and flexion superset.

4 sets of 20 reps, no rest

finished with 50 minutes sscv.

Looking quite a bit leaner today.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

heres a link to my current diet!

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/id-10-weeks-out-diet-tuesday-17th-april-2012.html


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't get diet up until Internet back on on Tuesday but looking forward too seeing what sort of thing you are on at the moment.

Which pros did you see training mate?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

been a rough couple of weeks. my grandad died while i was in germany. thought i was ok with it at first, but it became obvious after a few days that i really wasnt!

anyway, i did my best to stick to things, but diet and the odd training session slipped. The funeral was wednesday and now thats done i have been able to put it behind me. im now back on track with training and diet and it doesnt seem to have done any damage, so everything looks ok for the MT show. Wont quite be in the shape i wanted for bodypower, but nothing i can do about that now!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sorry to hear about your grandfather mate... might see you at BP...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, very hard time, my nan passed away this prep and it reignited a lot of family issues but all we can do is get a positive out of it, celebrate the time we were lucky enough to spend with them and go for it make them proud

I know show day next Sunday both my dad and nan will be up there watching up on me I'll be doing my best for myself and to make them proud too , though one of my nans Victoria sponges wouldn't go a miss when I step off! Lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

theres nothing quite as good as a homemade victoria sponge!

-------------------------------

training has been going well the last week or so. Trained at olympic in eccles on monday for shoulders and chest, still have the doms now!

Tuesday was a high volume leg session, and last night was just cardio. Looking forward to hitting the gym tonight for back, not so much for the hours cardio afterwards!

Big changes to diet this week, to speed things up for bodypower. Back on a 3 day carb cycle, straight high, medium, low rotation, ignoring training and daily activity. already a kg down this week since friday. Cuts are coming in nicely, and im not that far away from a condition that i have stepped on stage at in the past (well aware that it wasnt on poin that year.... lol)

everything seems to be going well, except a slight niggle on both achilles tendons. just every now and then they feel a bit sore. cardio has been different this year, with alot more intervals, and longer sessions, i think thats the cause, fingers crossed it stays as is. seems to be mainly sore the first bit of cardio, or when getting up after sitting for a while. cant feel it at all when training calfs! massage and diclofenac gel to get used this week i think


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

back last night!

lat pulldown

40kgx20

60kgx20

80kgx12

100kgx10

60kgx15

40kgx15

stiff arm pushdown

30kgx15

40kgx12

50kgx8

30kgx15

30kgx15

v bar pulldown

60kgx12,12,12,12

scapular retractions

40kgx20

50kgx20

60kgx15

60kgx8

standing low pulley rope rows, with squat combo

70kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx15

70kgx15 jeeeeeeeezzz, these get me breating heavy, but there isnt a muscle in the body thats not working!

stiff arm high pully adductions.

20kgx15

15kgx15,15,15

10kgx20,20

finished with 60 minutes cardio.

looking sharper everyday!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

check out my gaspari Blog and see a bit a few photos of what my diet looks like, and the huge amount of potato im eating at the moment..... think it totals about 8kg a week...!

Weight is coming off nicely now, down 1kg this week since last firday, and carbs are pretty much the highest they have been since i started dieting, on a 3 day high, medium, low rotation.

things couldnt be going better. 4kg left to come off to make weight, and just over 6 weeks to do it and get peeled!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dazc said:


> check out my gaspari Blog and see a bit a few photos of what my diet looks like, and the huge amount of potato im eating at the moment..... think it totals about 8kg a week...!
> 
> Weight is coming off nicely now, down 1kg this week since last firday, and carbs are pretty much the highest they have been since i started dieting, on a 3 day high, medium, low rotation.
> 
> things couldnt be going better. 4kg left to come off to make weight, and just over 6 weeks to do it and get peeled!


U got a link to the site mate for your blog ?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

thats weird, i thought i posted it!

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/218/articles/food-prep-wednesday-9th-may-2012.html

Had bodyfat and biosignature done this morning, 8.2% bodyfat apparently, which at 6 weeks out, and 4kg to come off to make weight seems pretty much bang on where i need to be! also showing on the biosig as being high estrogen, and needing to lower carbs. im not going to lower carbs, but will address the estrogen issue and see if that makes a change in two weeks time next time i get measured as to where the fat has come off.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers mate, yes, its going very well indeed! fingers crossed it stays like this!

---------------------------------

shoulders.

smith press (coz i hate the shoulder press we have!)

20kgx15

40kgx15

60kgx12

80kgx10,10,8,6

40kgx12,12

wide grip, fixed scap machine rows.

40kgx12

60kgx8,8

50kgx8

40kgx8

DB rear flys laid on bench.

14kgx15,15,12,12,12

12kgx12,12

shrugs.

45kgx20,20,20,20

full range lat raises.

10kgx12,12,12,10,8

lat raises, drop set,

12kgx12

10kgx10

9kgx10

8kgx10

7kgx10

5kgx10

4kgx10

2kgx10.... this was ridiculously heavy! lol

few breaths, then a cheat set

12kgx10.... could no longer feel my delts!

finished with 60 minutes cardio on treadmill. 8%incline, 4.5mph speedwalk.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How is the bio sig done mate if you don't mind me asking


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Darran, was it you who gave me a biomech assessment at the Bodypower last year? I thought I recognised you from somewhere on the Gaspari stand but couldn't quite place you this year!

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice, made a big difference to the way I move.

Do you happen to know any biomech coaches I can link up with in the North West?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

bayman said:


> Darran, was it you who gave me a biomech assessment at the Bodypower last year? I thought I recognised you from somewhere on the Gaspari stand but couldn't quite place you this year!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the advice, made a big difference to the way I move.
> 
> Do you happen to know any biomech coaches I can link up with in the North West?


Hi mate, sorry for the ultra slow reply! last few weeks of comp prep now!

Yes, i was working with the biomechanics crew at the bodypower last year, had a great time! i didnt do many assessments myself that weekend as i was only a few weeks out from a show, but i was on the stand all weekend and giving people advise, and talking about biomechanics while people were waiting to get assessed!

where abouts are you based?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

well, ive been totally hopeless at keeping this journal up to date!

little update now and just over a week out, im properly having to bust ****, to make sure i make weight. condition is good, but im still a fair bit over! heres my daily routine at the moment!

5.30 wake up, 10g BCAA, coffee

5.45 60 minutes powerwalk.

7.00 50g protein, 30g oats, 10ml udos, quarter grapefruit

10.00 140g chicken, 150g broccolli

12.30 250g extra lean mince, 250g potato, green beans.

3.00 140g chicken breast, 150g broccolli

5.00 10g bcaa

weights and 60 minutes cardio

8.00 200g lean steak, 200g potato, mixed green veg

10.00 10g bcaa

20-40 minutes powerwalk (depending on energy)

11.00 50g protein, 10ml udos.

bit of a grueller! bearing in mind i work 9 hours a day in construction as well, on site alot of the time!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations Daz on 3rd Place? are you competing in classics again at stars of tomorrow? I will be there hopefully looking a lot better than last year


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi mate! Next show im going to do is the Leicester in 8 weeks, and hopefully get my qualifier there, and do the Brit finals after that. Havent decided about the stars of tomorrow show yet. Its not a very well run show, and i got very annoyed last year how late it ran, and how much later i was on stage than was originally told. Its not cheap doing a show with hotels and tan etc, so id rather choose well run shows that dont finish in the middle of the night!

heres a photo of my getting my third place trophy at the MT show.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dazc said:


> Hi mate! Next show im going to do is the Leicester in 8 weeks, and hopefully get my qualifier there, and do the Brit finals after that. Havent decided about the stars of tomorrow show yet. Its not a very well run show, and i got very annoyed last year how late it ran, and how much later i was on stage than was originally told. Its not cheap doing a show with hotels and tan etc, so id rather choose well run shows that dont finish in the middle of the night!
> 
> heres a photo of my getting my third place trophy at the MT show.
> 
> ...


Ah really! That's given me something to think about then. What's the next qualifier after that? As I don't think I can make my weight without sacrificing muscle any earlier than November


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Isn't Leeds next alqualifier and Birmingham before the finals?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

The thing is that ukbff don't seem to be great in general. I'm still trying to get hold of the results from last years muscletalk show which aren't on the website. They don't bother replying to emails


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had the problem with ukbff however directly contacting judges and promoters has given better results


----------

